# Comment configurer la fermeture du clapet?



## Prosouth (16 Avril 2009)

Hello tout le monde!


Tout nouveau sur Mac (depuis hier), je voulais savoir comment on faisait pour configurer ce qui se passait quand en fermait le clapet du macbook. Pour l'instant il se met en "sleep" et je voudrais  qu'il ne se passe rien 



Merchi d'avance


----------



## Flibust007 (16 Avril 2009)

Hello tout seul !

Impossible a modifier.
Clapet fermé = mise en veille.
Il va falloir t'y habituer.

Où est le problème ? Le passage de l'état de veille à celui de fonctionnel est très rapide, contrairement à Win$.

Pash de quoi ...


----------



## marctiger (16 Avril 2009)

Pour qu'il ne se passe rien, éteins-le avant de le fermer.
Et bienvenue parmi-nous.


----------



## JeffBook (16 Avril 2009)

Installe Insomniax pour qu'il ne se passe rien 

Bienvenue chez les Mac Users


----------



## Prosouth (16 Avril 2009)

C'est une question d'habitude je pense car quand je téléchargeais et que je n'étais pas devant mon ordi je fermais le clapet


Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## marctiger (16 Avril 2009)

Prosouth a dit:


> C'est une question d'habitude je pense car quand je téléchargeais et que je n'étais pas devant mon ordi je fermais le clapet
> 
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide



Mais si tu fermes ton clapet on entend pas tes questions ! 

Sinon, quand il est fermé le téléchargement est interrompu car mise en veille, comment faisais-tu alors ?

Autre chose, quand tu dis "que rien ne se se passe", tu voudrais quoi exactement ? Car insomniax n'est peut-être pas ce qu'il te faudrait.

*http://semaja2.net/insomniaxinfo*

Et des infos en Français :

*http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche41243-insomniax.html*


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Mais si tu fermes ton clapet on entend pas tes questions !
> 
> Sinon, quand il est fermé le téléchargement est interrompu car mise en veille, comment faisais-tu alors ?


J'imagine qu'il parle d'un PC sur lequel on peut spécifier le comportement de l'ordi quand on ferme l'écran.

A l'instant je suis sur un HP sur lequel j'ai interdit la mise en veille lors de la fermeture del'écran (vu qu'il tombe dans le coma à chaque mise en veille....)


----------



## marctiger (16 Avril 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> J'imagine qu'il parle d'un PC sur lequel on peut spécifier le comportement de l'ordi quand on ferme l'écran.
> 
> A l'instant je suis sur un HP sur lequel j'ai interdit la mise en veille lors de la fermeture de l'écran (vu qu'il tombe dans le coma à chaque mise en veille....)



C'est beau l'instruction.... , et tout cas, je ne connaissait pas cette fonction qui est toujours utile à connaître pour le futur.


----------



## Prosouth (16 Avril 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> J'imagine qu'il parle d'un PC sur lequel on peut spécifier le comportement de l'ordi quand on ferme l'écran.
> 
> A l'instant je suis sur un HP sur lequel j'ai interdit la mise en veille lors de la fermeture del'écran (vu qu'il tombe dans le coma à chaque mise en veille....)



Exact, c'est ce que je voulais faire pour le mac. Insomniax le fait merci 

Petite quesiton au passage, c'est quoi le raccourcis clavier pour mettre directement l'écran en veille sans passer par les touches f1 et f2.



Merci


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2009)

Ctrl-shift-eject je crois


----------



## Prosouth (16 Avril 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Ctrl-shift-eject je crois



Woui, merci


----------



## dadoo113 (16 Avril 2009)

éteindre l'écran avec insomniaX ou un écran de vieille est une chose, fermer le clapet et ainsi empécher l'ordi d'évacuer l'air chaud en est une autre...

je déconseille de fermer l'ordi pendant une longue période, il va chauffer pour rien.


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Avril 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Ctrl-shift-eject je crois



Héhé je viens de le faire 5 fois :love:


----------



## marctiger (17 Avril 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> éteindre l'écran avec insomniaX ou un écran de vieille est une chose, fermer le clapet et ainsi empécher l'ordi d'évacuer l'air chaud en est une autre...
> 
> je déconseille de fermer l'ordi pendant une longue période, il va chauffer pour rien.



En effet et c'est la première chose à laquelle j'ai pensé, et c'est pour cela que j'ai mis un lien d'infos en Français plus haut, et donnant cette précision :

*"La manipulation s'avère convaincante mais attention : s'il est avéré que les Mac portables tiennent plutôt le choc lorsque leur écran est fermé, cette position n'est pas optimale pour le refroidissement de votre Mac dont la température peut monter de quelques degrés."*


----------



## bipbip92000 (17 Avril 2009)

si sa peut t'aider :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3131?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Prosouth (17 Avril 2009)

bipbip92000 a dit:


> si sa peut t'aider :
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3131?viewlocale=fr_FR



Merci


----------

